# how do you bigger guys eat so much



## steve1436114491 (Mar 18, 2004)

iam of a slim build and find it hard eating so much any advice?


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

you need to slowly build it up mate. just launching in and filling your face is hard! Just up the intake slowly, and over time it will be easy. also, adding maltodextrin-a complex carbohydrate powder to your water adds extra calories easily..

If you look at my before pic you will see I am of very slim build naturally and had difficulty eating enough, now I eat everything in sight with no problems atall!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

you will find it much easier to eat more food by eating more frequently( eating 6 meals a day every 3 hours), this will give you time to fill up then get hungry again. Make sure you excersice more frequently( i dont know if you already go to the gym), if not then go running etc. Excercise stimulates people's appetites!

Eating smaller meals frequently + excercise will stimulate your appetite and make it easier encouraging your chances to bulk up.


----------



## T-man (Sep 3, 2003)

eating little and often is the key.

I normally have about 7 solid meals a day plus shakes, but each meal is only like a large chiken breast and a bowl of wholegrain rice. That way you will not tax your digestive system so much and won't feel as bloated as if you only have a few large meals a day.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

yeh i usually eat 6 meals at 30 g protein a meal

sometimes more sometimes less depends

but i try and keep it up


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

i try to eat a soon as i feel like i can eat. Even if i dont really feel hungry i try to at least squeeze a tuna or ham sandwich in. with a hot drink if it helps.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

yeh when your not hungry squeeze that bit extra in there after a few weeks you will find after 2 hours you are hungry again!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

also a couple of tricks that can help.

chew gum! stupid as it sounds but chewing gum can help, it tricks your stomach into thinking that food is coming

pineapple pieces. pineapple have great digestive enzymes in them

vanadyl sulfate. natural supplement that mimicks an insulin spike

try em, you might be pleasantly surprised

but everything that has been said above is sound advice


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

if you eat smaller and more frequently your metabolism wil start to burn things faster...

knowing which calories fill you up faster and which foods are just 'empty calories'

just being bigger means your body needs more calories just to function, so the bigger you are the more you will natually eat...

steroids are another thing...and since alot of 'big guys' are using them they tend to eat more...

certain things mentioned by big pete about enzymes are another..

vitamins such as B-12 ( i know i talk about b12 all the time but i had to mention it here...)

and of my top-secret prescription drugs that i wont mention you can use as appitite stimulants...

and training usually make just about anyone hungry...


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2004)

Given the amount of burger kings/mcdonalds (we're not talking 1 burger here  ), I've had over the years, my stomach has stretched out, and I can now basically eat anything....for example, I can stuff 3 double whopper meals without much trouble, in fact sometimes I even go back to the counter and buy another burger sometimes!, don't start me in mcdonalds...it's a nightmare trying to order food from there....if you see a big queue, don't join that one, cos it's probably me ordering


----------



## BadGirl (Apr 21, 2004)

Dont talk to me about mc d's this one of my other half's actual orders.

2 mc chicken sandwich meals - made large

8 cheeseburgers

2 apple pies

2 ice creams (he went back for these)

6 chicken nuggets (a bit peckish)

2 cheeseburgers (still had a nagging hunger spot)

2 diet cokes - comedy value

1 chocolate milkshake - for 5 min drive home to tide him over.

You work up to it slowly, increasing portion sizes and eating frequently - like every 2 instead of 3 hours, and eating protein then complex carbs means that when you get full its only carbs that get left.

Drinking a protein shake at every meal is easy calories and easy to do.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2004)

Yeah, pretty much the same as me, but I don't buy cheeseburgers, they're junk  , I can't eat the same stuff in a meal, I need variety, mines like: 2 big macs, 2 mcchicken sandwiches, 12 chicken nuggets, 2 double cheeseburgers, 2 apple pies, a chocolate milkshake, but that all depends on how I feel, I spend a couple of minutes deciding, and a further minute working out if I've got enough cash for something else, and then another minute remembering what I decided to have when actually ordering


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

bad girl is spot on there. a slow increase is whats needed.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

tuna smoothies........


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Jimmy said:


> tuna smoothies........


 

Yuck!


----------



## Darryn (Apr 29, 2004)

I used to keep milkshakes on hand all the time, loads of calories, loads of prtein and easy to take any time. Even making your own with nesquick and having a few glasses a day makes a difference.

If you need to boost calories then try throwing some olive or flaxseed oil into a glass of whole milk, mix it up and throw it back.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Jimmy said:


> tuna smoothies........


you must be joking??? Im not joking i could not sip 1 bit of that.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

arg, you have me vomiting


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

keane, i hate tuna. these arent bad at all


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

1 tin of tuna, drained and seived

1 muller yoghurt

50g flavoured protein powder

1 banana

1/2pt milk

and blend it all together!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

actually pete that sound kinda ok.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

it is, when the tuna is in the sieve, run water over it. it takes some of the taste out

but try it, its an easy way to have 80+g protein!!!!!!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

ok will do matey, but if i end up in hopital for icantbelievethisawfultastingtunahasmademeilland****for10daysicantbelieveitiamgoingtodieandtakingmydogwithme illitis then i know which door to knock on.

Anyway here goes, if i post again after this you know i am alive, if i dont make it then then the first bidder gets my computer.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

lol,

hospital is drastic, but possible

if you can drag your bones there.

goodluck, you might need it


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2004)

I rather you died, you've become more annoying than me  , just kidding...what flavour protein powder, and btw big pete, whats the point of having 80g of protein, it'll be a waste surely? well, 30-40g of it will be


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Protein isnt wasted, the 30g thing is a myth!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

It is over 30, I think it is more like 40-45 and anything really excessive will be stored as fat.

It is a feast and fammon thing. The body is only doing what you are telling it to do.

Big meals also raise cholesterol, blood sugars, and insulin.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

mmmm food.... (homer like noises).... man I remember when I first started eating was a real chore... now you best nail the damn table cloth to the table or thats liable to end up gone...!!! it is a slow and gradual process though... takes a while and being bigger means you need more... hell pretty much all of the above really... and Big Petes tuna smoothies are ok actually.. had a couple in my day and you cant taste the tuna hardly... the 30gm of protein thing is a myth... it depends on sooooo many things... also I have heard it was spread about by a certain rx company....


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

also i have found since being on my new diet (devised by jimmy) i can eat alot more because im having regular smaller meals which lets me get more down me than when i was having massive meals which bloated me for ages.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

robdog said:


> also i have found since being on my new diet (devised by jimmy) i can eat alot more because im having regular smaller meals which lets me get more down me than when i was having massive meals which bloated me for ages.


I find the same to be true for me too Rob.

Plus with the smaller meals you have more get up and go instead of feeling bogged down.

Hey Rob, Lets see what you are eating (jimmys diet).

I know you are on gear but is it a bulker or cutter or just clean?


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

hackskii said:


> It is over 30, I think it is more like 40-45 and anything really excessive will be stored as fat.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2004)

Just a few guys on here said that 45-50g is all the body can utilise in one sitting, I presumed by the amount of people who said it at different times, had used scientific evidence to back up the claim. Different opinions, whos right though?  have any of you got a link to scientific evidence, or are you just talking as you've heard it in passing? Both sides of the story look reasonably feastable though...


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

no evidence for aonly a certain amount asfar as im aware... there is som ethat shows all consumed protein gets used.. i think jimmy is hopefully getting a link....


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

i can beleive that whey can only be utilised upto a certain point, only cos its so fast acting. whole foods are digested over a period of hours, so you dont have to limit yourselves there

id love to be able to eat a 16oz steak in the mornin and again at night, then just top it up throughout the day with chicken and eggs.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

hackskii said:


> It is over 30, I think it is more like 40-45 and anything really excessive will be stored as fat.


This is a mail sent to me by Boxer from MT regarding the protein absortion thing, very interesting and supprised me....



> Like you say mate it is a myth. The nutrition guru Will Brink has spent years trying to find out where the myth came from and even at one stage offered a reward to anybody who could tell him where the myth came from but still didn't find out.
> 
> Anyway, there was a study in 1944 where they showed that several hundred grams of protein can be digested and absorbed. The people in the study ate between 320 - 480g of protein. They ate non stop for 8 hours and because they ate non stop it was considered a single meal.
> 
> ...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think moderation is key.

When too much protin is eatin the excess is excreted through the kidneys as urea.

Along with the protein we are also discharging needed calcium.

Animal protein has about twice the sulphur content as plant protein. In the body, sulphur becomes an acid. To balance the acid, calcium and other minerals are drawn from the bones and excreted.

Also there are some good read me's on Acid Ashing and Alkaline Ashing.

Protein lowers your ph and calcium is a buffer that will raise your body's ph.

There have been some links to having low ph and cancer and illness.

This is kindof new in the dietary arena but makes for some good reading tho.

Lots of the vegetables that contain minerals will raise your body's ph.

Oils are considered neutral in ph.

But I am on Atkins right now and am having some pretty good success so I will keep eating my proteins and introduce the carbs back probably in 2 weeks.


----------



## BadGirl (Apr 21, 2004)

I thought the myth started with Dr Scott Connely advertising metrx shakes when the competition put more protein in.

And they were losing business


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

cheers jimmy mate, just as thought! load of rubbish this 'magic number ' business!


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Good post Jimmy, I always beleive that protein intake should be relative an individuals amount of LBM, so questions like "how much protein can the body utilize in 1 go?" are impossible to answer.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

yeh,there I think people do have to be careful of how much they eat of one particualar nutritious element because it can be damaging, actually i read an article on it, ill post it once i find it....


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

The metrx link has been suggested alot in the past... and it was funny that as the competition raised thier protein levels so did metrx... kinda put the kybosh on the claims eh... also there has been a study re protein use... guys too a certain amount of protien and then doubled it and it was found that they (suprise suprise) used double the amount....!!!


----------

